

Ask HN: What tools do you use to test/review a website visually? - jtfairbank

Specifically I need to test a few informational websites in different browsers and versions.  Right now I&#x27;m just loading up Chrome &#x2F; FF &#x2F; Safari on my mac and reviewing them by hand.  However I can&#x27;t do IE this way, and it&#x27;s not very efficient.<p>I recently tried using [VisualDiff](visualdiff.com) but they seem to be more focused on differences between website versions, not simply screenshotting the site in different browsers.
======
courseeplus
Alexa Ranks and google analytics

